
The Correspondent – Unbreaking news - jcassee
https://thecorrespondent.com
======
jcassee
The Correspondent is the international offspring of the Dutch news website
with (almost) the same name, which has been pretty successful. It is purely
member-funded, without any money from ads. They are currently having a
membership rally.

They also have an interesting stance on the subjectivity of journalism: "At
The Correspondent, we don’t think journalists should pretend to be ‘neutral’
or ‘unbiased’. Instead, our correspondents level with you about where they’re
coming from, in the belief that transparency about point-of-view is better
than claiming to have none."

